# are canned peaches okay...



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Just wondering if canned peaches are okay to eat or do they cause violent contractions. I have some in the cupboard. Past few days I have been eating pretty bland and now I am on the constipated side. Having bad lower back pain from disc in my back ...had it before and usually takes a few days with decreased activity and heating pads. However I can not strain at all, not even to pass any gas because it causes my back to hurt so much. I am a little worried that I made myself too constipated. I only took 1 dose of 1/2 tab calcium caltrate 2 nights ago so I don't think that is it. I think just from eating bland with lots of soluble fibre like white bread, crackers, rice cakes, rice etc....has now made me constipated. UGH !!so would like to have a bit more fruit today, already had some grapes and raisons with my morning oatmeal and some cranberry juice. So do you think canned peaches would be okay, they are nice and soft and of course no skin on them ??? thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally canned fruit (peaches or things like applesauce) are OK.The sorbitol is the worst offender in the fruits gets broken down in cooking. I would see what the fruit is canned in. If you don't do well with high fructose corn syrup in a soda it won't be good for you in canned fruit either.


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

Maybe the calcium is doing the constipating? It has a reputation for that.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I only had 1/2 tab of calcium 2 nights ago. My lower back is severely sore right now. I might go into hospital. I can't strain at all to go to bathroom and I mean just normal straining hurts. I know this is my back (musculoskeletal related) but the constipation is making it worse. I need to get a muscle relaxant. dang it is one thing after another !!!


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Most canned fruits are very high in added sugar. I would avoid it. Peach season just ended but the stores still have nice fresh ones. If you have problems with the skins just peel them. Cook the peaches a little to help make it easier to eat (and peal) if you have to.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

I had a real bd case of diaharea a whle back from eatng canned peaches, ad I will not even try it again. I would rther get the fresh and cook them like was suggested. Watch what they can them in


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Sorry DeeDee the canned peaches gave you D. Personally canned peaches are OK for me, but I really like the suggestion to buy fresh ones and cook them ourselves. I had really bad D (and fever) in the past just buy eating restaurant food (on my safe list) using their plates etc. while no one else was sick. Cooking them at home is a great idea to make sure it's totally safe.


----------

